# A new Rhinestone Application Technique



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a new Technique I made up for throwing stones here and there on Top of Screen print or Plastisol Transfers... 

You could use this same Technique next to Heat Press Vinyl, and a few other applications as well,,

This is what i started with,, a Plastisol Transfer that I pressed.
Reg time,, for me is 20 sec 385 temp mighty press


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

In the past when I wanted to add a few stones,, 

I would do it on the press and hope that they would not move once i put my teflon sheet on it, and lower my press

and they would move 25% of the time a lil.. 

but, If you have a nice flat surface,, and lay the stones where you want,, they lay a piece of transfer tape over it,, 

Tadahhhhhhhhhhhhhh they will not move,, you can move this where ever you want or take it completely off the design and store it for pressing later


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Just another lil trick to make our jobs all alot easier,, and if you have transfers laying around , and they are boring,, 

Now you can sparkle them up,, which will also add $$ to the garment or bag or shorts or whatever,

I pressed for 20 sec
385 temp (mighty press)
turned inside out like i always do pressed again for 7 sec

Each time i pressed I always covered with a Teflon sheet

Test all transfers yourself before doing a huge run,, 

This was a Plastisol transfer , and I have also done with screenprint as well.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would love to see any other work anyone else does like this,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Sandy Jo, 
I have heard a lot of other say that the stones will not stick to the plastisol transfers. Are you cutting holes in the transfers where you want to put the stones?? Or are they sticking to the transfers?? Thanks. They look great and I like the design!!!!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great Sandy Jo : )

We do the same thing or when we have to do a lot, we take the shirt and scan it into the computer. We then pull the imagine into our design software so that we can make a template. Saves us from placing "random" rhinestones on many shirts 

If we are only doing one or two shirts we use your method or we use 3/8" thermal tape. If we only have to place a few rhinestones we grab the tape. I attached a picture. The tape sticks stronger than transfer tape. That can be good or bad depending on what you are doing.

Brian


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hahahaha,, Brian, our minds think alike,,, 

I posted that somewhere else,, on how to make the template form the this design,,,

This is how i do that,, 

I so everything above,,

Then I lift off the transfer,, take it to the scanner,, and scan it take it to the computer,, and hand set each stone,, on each stone,, using what i scanned as a pattern.

Then send it to my computer,,,, I only do this for large runs,,,


As far as them staying on,, test your transfers,,,, on plastisol, i have or screen print i have never had a problem .
I would not do this over a puff design or 3-d but have not had issue on glitter or hot or cold peel designs,, 

For the hot peels it does not seem to damage the transfer when i let the stones cool before taking off the tape,, 
It did adhere to my ink at all,, 
But I would like others to play with this to , so we can get this technique down,, for everyone,,,

And always test your transfer to make sure this works for your type of ink,,, I believe this one was from proworld a few years back,,,, and preformed like a charm...

Vinyl and foil i set them beside or cut the hole out for the stone.


Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I love that design. Really nice.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Sandy Jo, I will have to try one out. I just kept thinking I heard others saying it wouldn't stick so I never even tried.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Marilyn,, 
I can send you one of these transfers to try if you want,,, 
pm your address


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Good, and timely information. I'm getting ready to add random rhinestones to 144 screen printed tees. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jane your very welcome, 

If using a Teflon sheet when pressing none of ink wanted to come off on it,

Not sure about parchment paper, but I hope others post their info and trials on this as well..


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> Marilyn,,
> I can send you one of these transfers to try if you want,,,
> pm your address


Thank SandyJo. I sent you a PM.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome,
It will be good to have some others testing this process as well 
Thanks
MMM


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Sandy,
Heres one I am wearing right now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Evie,, it is awesome,, 
Great job,, Love the added bling,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job Evie!! I love it!!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess I must have missed that one, as soon as I found out I might be able to use an iron I started trying. So far I have'nt lost a single stone on any of the transfers (watch me jinx it)



BML Builder said:


> Thanks Sandy Jo, I will have to try one out. I just kept thinking I heard others saying it wouldn't stick so I never even tried.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great touch!!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I sure hope it does works, that would be awesome. I too heard that rhinestones would not stick well to plastisol ink via DAS. But if it works, it works. Great designs and ideas!!!!


----------

